# Epson Artisan 1430 or WF-7110 for Dye Sub



## jp11123 (Aug 11, 2015)

I am trying to decide between these two 13" desktop printers 

Artisan $300
-6 inks (incl lt cyan / lt magenta) 
-6-color advanced MicroPiezo inkjet technology optimized for photo printing

Workforce $150
-4 inks
-PrecisionCore 2S print head 4-color inkjet 

for Dye Sub. I want to run a CIS w/ Cobra Sublimation Inks for either. Ultimately I'd like to save money where I can. *My questions are:

1. *If I go with the cheaper WF-7110 model, am I sacrificing anything in terms of quality? I read somewhere, that the added lt cyan/magenta inks in the 1430 will hardly be noticeable in gamut gained for dye sub. I will however be printing lots of skin tone.

*2. *I reason that, by only needing 4 inks, I will save money in the long run by not requiring replacement of 6 different inks. Is this accurate?

Should there be other specs I need to consider? Print speed isn't too important and they can both handle the media size I need. Is one going to outlast the other? Are those printhead differences significant?

Thanks so much in advance,

JP


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

For fabric, some report there is no difference.

For hard surfaces some people report the color difference/image quality is worth it.

I have never used the 6 color so I can't comment on it directly.


----------



## jp11123 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank you socceronly. I've read the same thing, wondering if anyone here has any experience running both 4 and 6 color especially on skin tones.

I will only be doing fabric/garment.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

jp11123 said:


> Thank you socceronly. I've read the same thing, wondering if anyone here has any experience running both 4 and 6 color especially on skin tones.
> 
> I will only be doing fabric/garment.


Hard goods with _high gloss finishes_ tend to show off the extended gamut of the 6 colors better, assuming the profile is good. Fabrics you won't see much improvement if any. That is also if the source image has color extending in to the extra gamut, it may or may not.

Sublimation inks are limited gamut to begin width.


----------



## jp11123 (Aug 11, 2015)

mgparrish said:


> Hard goods with _high gloss finishes_ tend to show off the extended gamut of the 6 colors better, assuming the profile is good. Fabrics you won't see much improvement if any. That is also if the source image has color extending in to the extra gamut, it may or may not.
> 
> Sublimation inks are limited gamut to begin width.


This is good to know and helps me lean towards the more affordable WF-7110. Can anybody tell me if there is a difference in build quality / features between these two that would affect my success in sublimating as a small business? Specifically the print head quality of each?

I've done as much research as I can from a specs standpoint, but hoping there are some actual users of either (or both) that can chime in.


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

jp11123 said:


> This is good to know and helps me lean towards the more affordable WF-7110. Can anybody tell me if there is a difference in build quality / features between these two that would affect my success in sublimating as a small business? Specifically the print head quality of each?
> 
> I've done as much research as I can from a specs standpoint, but hoping there are some actual users of either (or both) that can chime in.


Not enough to fuss over. 

They are both literally disposable printers. 

Most of the time these kinds of things work pretty well. If/when they break, hit it with a sledge hammer and get a new one. 

Some will work for years, others are just lemons for this kind of thing.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

socceronly said:


> Not enough to fuss over.
> 
> They are both literally disposable printers.
> 
> ...


Well stated. I would add 6 colors/heads invites more opportunity for clogs vs 4 colors.


----------



## jp11123 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank you for the replies, they are extremely encouraging. This is mostly a "get my feet wet" project but I'm usually obsessive about my equipment. 

My local sublimation printer went out of business and after much research, I'd like to try it for myself. When the time is right, I'd like to purchase a wide format Epson or Mutoh sublimation printer.


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

jp11123 said:


> Thank you for the replies, they are extremely encouraging. This is mostly a "get my feet wet" project but I'm usually obsessive about my equipment.
> 
> My local sublimation printer went out of business and after much research, I'd like to try it for myself. When the time is right, I'd like to purchase a wide format Epson or Mutoh sublimation printer.


Then stick with 4 colors. 

Get the cheaper printer + cobra inks


----------



## backtovermont (Jan 23, 2013)

I have been running a 7010 (I own three of them) with bulk sub inks for about a year now and I get great transfers with them. I am now learning the ATI ink jet sub/white laser transfer system for dark cotton shirts once I get that down I will be putting a second 7010 into sublimation service. After I bought my first 7010 from Epson they sent me an offer to purchase re-furb's coming back off lease. That's how I got the other two at a great price.


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

I will tell you this, I own an artisian 730 and wf-7110-wf7010-wf 7510 - wf 1100 and wf 30.. The results for 6 color vs 4 color is crazy. With 4 color red comes out pinkish while 6 color it comes out 100% red. That being said the WF are much more heavy duty and use them for my main production. I easily print over 50,000 Papers ( with occasional head cleaning by syringe) before the machine dies.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

MadeDesigns said:


> I will tell you this, I own an artisian 730 and wf-7110-wf7010-wf 7510 - wf 1100 and wf 30.. The results for 6 color vs 4 color is crazy. With 4 color red comes out pinkish while 6 color it comes out 100% red. That being said the WF are much more heavy duty and use them for my main production. I easily print over 50,000 Papers ( with occasional head cleaning by syringe) before the machine dies.


If your red is coming out pink it's not your printer. I have always got great reds, now and in the past with my 4 color printers.

You got ink/profile issues if your getting pinkish red.

I have had WF1100, WF7110, C88+ C88, C86. No red issues ever.


----------



## backtovermont (Jan 23, 2013)

I also run a head maintenance utility that prints a nozzle check every 24 hours to keep the print head moist on all my 7010's and that really cuts down the cleaning regiment.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

I had several WF 7010s, one with pigment, the other with dye sub. I used Cobra's for a while, then made a life buy of some other -- only used a fraction of it. A liter of each color is a lot of ink!

Anyway, I would also go with the 7110, which is the updated version of the 7010. Similar mechanics, upgraded printhead. Consider this printer disposable. As in, you'll be replacing it in a year or three, depending on how often you use it. (I used mine a lot.)

Cobra's new CISS units for this printer are now externally mounted. THIS IS IMPORTANT! He used to lace the tubes internally through the printer. Made for a really nice package, but once installed, the printer could not take cleaning cartridges without dismembering the CIS cartridges. When it came time to replace the tubes, doing so proved nearly impossible without taking the printer apart. In the end, the printer developed so many problems I just chucked it. However, I got my $300 out of it, and then some.

With his new CIS tanks, you can take the thing off, and replace everything should that ever be necessary. (It shouldn't for a long time, because he now uses better tubing that doesn't gunk up as quickly.)

I did mainly hard goods with my 4-color sub printer, and with a good profile, I felt that I got accurate rendition for most things.

I wish I had used a 1430 for my pigment printing, though. That could have been useful for the posters and other artwork I printed. The results were okay, but a 6-channel printer would have been better. My 7010 pigment also used a Cobra CIS. Its ink lines were hopelessly dried out within about 18 months, and again, because the CIS was installed internally, difficult to replace. The new tubing he uses should help prevent these problems.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

backtovermont said:


> I also run a head maintenance utility that prints a nozzle check every 24 hours to keep the print head moist on all my 7010's and that really cuts down the cleaning regiment.


I used ot think this was enough, but I found it's better if you print regularly, as well -- as in maybe once a week or so. Getting ink through the tubes and cartridges helps keep it primed. 

For months I did only jet tests, thinking this would be enough to keep things going. Wrong! When I went to print, I got half a page before the lines went dry. What had happened is that because the ink wasn't moving through the lines, they hardened and clogged up, like arteries. 

So, be sure to print out some color pictures or something, every once in a while, even if you just toss them into the trash afterward.


----------



## jp11123 (Aug 11, 2015)

GordonM said:


> I did mainly hard goods with my 4-color sub printer, and with a good profile, I felt that I got accurate rendition for most things.


Thank you for your reply. Regarding this above, I'm not entirely familiar with ICC Profiles, but were you using the ones provided on the Cobra website?

Also, do you prefer the new inks you purchased over the Cobra?


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm about to toss a coin to decide between these 2 printers myself. will be using it for hard good mostly. Is anyone noticing any $ dif. for ink between the 6 and 4 channel. probably doesn't matter since I'm gonna try cobra with this printer, which sounds close to free compaired to the sawgrass I'm used to.


----------



## backtovermont (Jan 23, 2013)

GordonM said:


> I used ot think this was enough, but I found it's better if you print regularly, as well -- as in maybe once a week or so. Getting ink through the tubes and cartridges helps keep it primed.
> 
> For months I did only jet tests, thinking this would be enough to keep things going. Wrong! When I went to print, I got half a page before the lines went dry. What had happened is that because the ink wasn't moving through the lines, they hardened and clogged up, like arteries.
> 
> So, be sure to print out some color pictures or something, every once in a while, even if you just toss them into the trash afterward.


 I also use my printer for paperwork and printing receipts so something in color gets printed at least once a week, but the jet tests do help keep the heads from plugging longer than before. Also I am running bulk CISS pigment ink which requires more routine maintenance.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

GordonM said:


> I used ot think this was enough, but I found it's better if you print regularly, as well -- as in maybe once a week or so. Getting ink through the tubes and cartridges helps keep it primed.
> 
> For months I did only jet tests, thinking this would be enough to keep things going. Wrong! When I went to print, I got half a page before the lines went dry. What had happened is that because the ink wasn't moving through the lines, they hardened and clogged up, like arteries.
> 
> So, be sure to print out some color pictures or something, every once in a while, even if you just toss them into the trash afterward.


I use color bars. 

Specifically these ....

https://www.inksupply.com/zip/purge.zip


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

jp11123 said:


> Thank you for your reply. Regarding this above, I'm not entirely familiar with ICC Profiles, but were you using the ones provided on the Cobra website?
> 
> Also, do you prefer the new inks you purchased over the Cobra?


I made my own color profiles because at the time Richard's were substandard for this printer. I understand he has since bought new spectrographic equipment and has come up with numerous updated profiles for all the printers he supports. I used a rented ColorMunki to make the profiles for all my printers. 

The inks performed more or less the same, and in fact had similar item numbers. They were from China and cost, as I recall, about $300 with shipping. This was for four liters, one liter for each color. I ended up using only a portion of them. My advice: Buy only as much ink for about six months time.


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

For this reason I choose Epson. I think everyone should have knowledge of the different inkjet printers.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

So fast forward a year later... Did you like the 7110? Any quality problems with the prints and printer itself?


----------



## NeideShirts (Sep 9, 2016)

backtovermont said:


> I have been running a 7010 (I own three of them) with bulk sub inks for about a year now and I get great transfers with them. I am now learning the ATI ink jet sub/white laser transfer system for dark cotton shirts once I get that down I will be putting a second 7010 into sublimation service. After I bought my first 7010 from Epson they sent me an offer to purchase re-furb's coming back off lease. That's how I got the other two at a great price.


I own a Artisan 1430. I'm trying to print and heat press on a black shirt. I got the dark paper for dark shirts and still nor coming good. I'm a newbie. Can you explain to me how or what is an (*ATI ink jet sub/white laser transfer system for dark cotton shirts*). I'm thinking on selling my Artisan 1430 and getting the Epson L1300 or WF7110. Please help!! 
Thank You!!


----------



## backtovermont (Jan 23, 2013)

NeideShirts said:


> I own a Artisan 1430. I'm trying to print and heat press on a black shirt. I got the dark paper for dark shirts and still nor coming good. I'm a newbie. Can you explain to me how or what is an (*ATI ink jet sub/white laser transfer system for dark cotton shirts*). I'm thinking on selling my Artisan 1430 and getting the Epson L1300 or WF7110. Please help!!
> Thank You!!


If your looking to get a new printer for darks check out Conde's Reveal Epson based sublimation system for cotton. It uses a clear white ink that won't plug your heads to chemically turn the transfer white where your printing. It's self weeding so it leaves no polymer residue. There debuting the dark transfer technology this weekend at the Long Beach ISS show. 
Condé Now Offering Reveal PrintPerfect 600T Cotton Decorating System


----------



## NeideShirts (Sep 9, 2016)

backtovermont said:


> If your looking to get a new printer for darks check out Conde's Reveal Epson based sublimation system for cotton. It uses a clear white ink that won't plug your heads to chemically turn the transfer white where your printing. It's self weeding so it leaves no polymer residue. There debuting the dark transfer technology this weekend at the Long Beach ISS show.
> Condé Now Offering Reveal PrintPerfect 600T Cotton Decorating System


 
Thank You!! Bob 
But let me ask you, do you know if this printer is good for Cotton only? or I can do 50/50 as well? I will got on the site to see if I can get more info on it. Once again thank you for your help. 
:tipthank:


----------

